# The Damasko report



## Guest

My harddisc crashed today so I'd try to restore my report on my Damasko visit last Saturday and here we go:








On Saturday, March 12th, I visited the DAMASKO company at Barbing, a small village close to Regensburg, the Donau and the Walhalla, and here´s my report.










(The Walhalla)

The DAMASKOs









(Petra DAMASKO on the left and Konrad on the right)

The interview

WUS:
Mr. Damasko, first of all I´d like to thank you for your kind invitation and the possibility to have a closer look behind the curtains of the Damasko company.
KD:
Welcome to Barbing and welcome to Damasko as well.

WUS:
Foremost in 1994 DAMASKO, already known and established as a metalworking company, started to produce challenging mechanical wristwatches. What influenced you to come to such a decision ?
KD:
Since I was a young boy I was fascinated by fine mechanics and I learned it from scratch. I worked for several employers and the last big company I have been working for was the AEG (Allgemeine Elektrizitäts Gesellschaft). When the AEG closed down a couple of years ago I decided to go into business for myself and the "Damasko Konrad Metallbearbeitung" was founded.
It was my fascination for fine mechanics which finally (in 1994) lead to the first steps to develop a DAMASKO watch. Consequently another firm was founded some time later The "Damasko Feiner Uhrenbau". Both, the "DAMASKO Metallbearbeitung" and the "Damasko Feiner Uhrenbau" are economically separated from each other but are under one roof; I am in charge of the Damasko Metallbearbeitung and my wife Petra is CEO of Damasko Feiner Uhrenbau.









(The very first inhouse case)

The "Damasko Metallbearbeitung" has an annual output of app. 5 million workpieces which are divided in app. 1200 subject categories such as ball bearings in all sizes, parts for dental and surgical instruments, parts for satellite technique, piston rods, and (if requested) inkstand caps. Indeed we produced 10.000 inkstand caps for a very well known brand in Hamburg (note: Can´t be any other brand than Montblanc).




























Currently we have 7 CNC machines in our machinery and we are proud to state that we are able to produce steel parts with a precision of under 5µ if necessary or requested.

Our newest addition to the machinery is a Mitsubishi wire erosion machine for Electrical Discharge Machining (EDM). For those who aren´t familiar with EDM:

EDM is a machining method primarily used for hard metals or those that would be impossible to machine with traditional techniques. One critical limitation, however, is that EDM only works with materials that are electrically conductive. EDM or Electrical Discharge Machining, is especially well-suited for cutting intricate contours or delicate cavities that would be difficult to produce with a grinder, an end mill or other cutting tools. Metals that can be machined with EDM include hastalloy, hardened tool-steel, titanium, carbide, inconel and kovar.










WUS:
All DAMASKO watches feature or are going to feature technical innovations, for example the oil-free escapement, the gasket system and its lubrication cell, a special bezel construction (DC 66)and last but not least the DAMINOX-process. Where do all these innovative ideas come from ?
KD:
Well, first of all I would like to mention that my major goal always was and still is to construct a watch with superior technical characteristics which should represent a very high standard. The most ideas or let´s say projects have been developed at home, sitting in front of the TV. While my wife is watching television I always have some drafts or paperwork on my knees I am fiddling about with.
It needed more than 3 ½ years of extensive work (at least the last two years) to realize the DAMINOX process which allows to harden austenitic steel alloy (316L, 904) to between 1000 and 1800 HV, depending on the composition of the stainless steel. So far the "ice-hardening" process of martensitic steel (we do use 1.41.08) was only the first step into a new world of hardened steel. Of course I had to face some backstrokes over the time but finally I succeeded.
All that is based on long years of extensive research which lead to several dozens of patents and I always feel proud when a watch leaves our factory.

WUS:
To my surprise the availability of ETA movements, especially the ETA 2824-2 and ETA 2836-2, as well as the Valjoux 7750 has been a great issue at Baselworld 2007. Is there any implication regarding DAMASKO and if so where does DAMASKO go in the time to come ?
What about alternatives like Sellita with their SW 220 (ETA 2836 clone) or SW 500 (7750 clone) which are announced to be ready in 2008 ?
KD:
I am aware of the discussion and some small brands like DAMASKO will have to face problems with the new SwatchGroup policy. It was stated that movements or so called ebauches will be available until 2010. But the watch ticks different. When ordering 500 movements you`ll probably get the answer: Ok, we confirm 100. That´s my current situation. I´ll get 100 chronograph movements and 100 ETA 2836-2 movements until the end of 2007 and the questions remains open if I´ll get any movements in 2008.
Sellita may be the one and only alternative but who knows if Sellita can answer the worldwide demand especially regarding chronograph movements. This is I frankly admit that a bleak situation for me and for other competitors.

WUS:
Damasko watches enjoy a huge popularity; here in Germany but as well in the United States. The demand is increasing. Some customers complain the waiting time being to long. In regard to what has been said about the availability of movements in general there´s no possibility of shorten the delivery time, right ?
KD:
To my sorrow: YES, you´re right. In the current situation I am working hard on every order but shorter delivery times shouldn´t be expected. At present I am desperately seeking for a watchmaker and metalworkers but until now I had no success. That´s why every watch is assembled and regulated by me myself. Every watch leaving Barbing went through my hands though.

WUS:
Btw you aren´t a watchmaker, aren´t you ?
KD: That´s right. I am not a watchmaker. I don´t know what I am but I have some autodidactic capabilities which helped me to learn everything about watches and their function by reading books, surfing the net or by contacts . Helmut Sinn is a friend of mine and one of "those" contacts. Step by step I learned watchmaking. I demount and assemble a Valjoux 7750 in no time (Konrad smiles).

WUS:
What about an inhouse (DAMASKO) movement then ?
KD:
WUS already reported that a DAMASKO movement is thinkable.
If a DAMSKO movement should be unveiled the decision to get stuck into the production of an inhouse movement should be taken as soon as possible. "DAMASKO Feiner Uhrenbau" and "DAMASKO Metallbearbeitung" still are a family runned enterprise. With three kids, two cats and 14 employees you have a certain responsibility and it´ll need a huge financial input to get things done if you want to do them right. But it´s not only a financial effort - you will need an investment of about 2 Million Euro- some supply questions are as important as the investment. I must be assured or at least convinced that the key components are provided / available in sufficient quantities. The key components are: ball bearing for the rotor, anchor, anchor wheel, spring, gears, minute wheel (what we call the "Wechselrad"), and jewels.









(DLC coated anchors)

For example: To get a minute wheel - like the Valjoux 7750 is fitted with could become problematical. As far as I know there are only two producers of this essential part, without it you have to invent another winding mechanism. That´s why I experimented with a ball-bearing-winding-mechanism. I am not going to produce this mechanism in series but it´s the product of brainstorming as well and shows what´s possible in watchmaking. NOMOS tried it by another construction named "Wippbewegungsgleichrichter"(= "teeter motion rectifier") and a duplex wheel with a loose clutch. The way NOMOS solved the problem is just another approach though.










With reference to some of these essential parts "which I call key parts" - I made some progress in the last time. I experimented with a silicon carbide hair spring (balance spring) and it seems that the new spring will work out which would be another step towards an inhouse movement.









(DAMASKO hairspring)

In my imagination the DAMASKO movement should have the following specifications: 30mm diameter, winding up bi-directional, day-date-indication, fast day-date set up (the Valjoux sets day and date from 11 to 1, the Damasko movement should shift faster), central second or small second at 9, with the possibility of adding a GMT indication or mounting a chrono module. You see, the movement is already ready to be launched but only in my mind.

To summarize: Time will tell if a DAMASKO movement is / can be the solution to the regressive availability of ETA ebauches. The whole situation urges that this decision has to be made very soon, I think in the next two, three month.

WUS:
You already mentioned that Damasko is a family runed enterprise. Are the output figures a secret ?
KD:
No it´s not really a secret. The output has to be seen under the premise that we want to provide watches representing a technical standard which truly sets our products apart when compared to any similar looking watches. I want our watches not to fail. The missing watchmaker (we are desperately seeking for) is another bar to further and faster proceedings.
But to answer your question: About 1000 watches have left Barbing, so the owners are members of a relatively small club, probably without having known that until now. Furthermore I´d like to mention that all watches have been assembled by me and passed my eyes. So if there´s something wrong with a DAMASKO please blame me.
Today a DA 36 bearing No. 106 on its back will leave Barbing heading for Hohen Neuendorf. (Another smile on Konrad´s face and on mine too).
The next deliveries will go to Korea and the United States

WUS:
What about the DA 46 ?
KD:
Due to the "confirmed" small amount of movements I can´t offer the DA 46 yet. It would be unfair to announce the launch of the DA 46 not having the necessary movements in stock. At present my priority is to fullfill all the orders I already got.

WUS:
Seems like a reasonable plan to me, what about the bracelet then ?
KD:
I am aware of the fact that a lot of customers bought a DC 56, 57 or 66 or a DA 36,37 knowing that a ice-hardened bracelet will be available in the future. And I have to admit that the current situation overrode (all) my plans. The major problem I now have to face is the procurement of movements, otherwise there will be no Damasko watch for a certain time period. So I decided to concentrate on core business which has an existential component
for DAMASKO watches.

WUS:
Thanks for your upfront answers. I know that not every customer will be satisfied but a revealing answer is always better than no anwer. Last question. Any news from EADS ?
KD:
Not at present. The only thing I can tell you is that DAMASKO watches are undergoing a test series at EADS. The watches are tested under under-inflation.

WUS: Thank you very much for the time Mr. Damasko.

The pictorial

First of all I´d like to show you some pics of the machinery:




























Some pics to illustrate the case genesis from a steel rod (as we now know: 1.41.08) to a watch:










Rods for cases, case backs, crowns and pushers



















CNC-cutting










Steel blanks cutted out of the rod




























Cases cutted out of the steel blanks










EDM-processing



















Polishing (stone wash, pearl blasting (with very small pearls of glas)









(case constructed by Damasko for the stone wash process)




























The heating process










Setting the hands



















Timing machine


























The crown










Out of the Damasko archives:























































I hope you enjoyed reading. I hope to be back online as soon as possible.


----------



## Anomaly

Great report! Thanks!


----------



## Erik_H

Excellent, Mike!

Erik_H


----------



## NEG

I'm hugging my DA36 right now!!

To think Konrad himself assembles all the watches and not some unnamed apprentice makes me feel all warm and cosy inside! ;-) 

What a great report Mike, the best! It adds even more value to my Damasko purchase, thank you. And thanks to Konrad and Petra for bringing such fantastic watches to market.

I hope they can resolve the ETA movement issue, it must be worrying times for specialist producers like Damasko.


----------



## Guest

NEG said:


> I'm hugging my DA36 right now!!
> 
> To think Konrad himself assembles all the watches and not some unnamed apprentice makes me feel all warm and cosy inside! ;-)
> 
> What a great report Mike, the best! It adds even more value to my Damasko purchase, thank you. And thanks to Konrad and Petra for bringing such fantastic watches to market.
> 
> I hope they can resolve the ETA movement issue, it must be worrying times for specialist producers like Damasko.


Thanks for your kind words. I currently own two Damasko watches and I am very proud to be one of 1000.


----------



## thodgins

Thank you for the great report. I also hope that the movement issue can be resolved. It must be really frustrating to know that the amount of movements one is able to get is very limited. Hopefully there is a light at the end of the tunnel and he can weather the storm and keep producing these cool watches.

I wonder how Jörg Schauer is dealing with the movement issue? Is he being as affected as Damasko?


----------



## dacari

Thank you very much Mike! :-!


----------



## Tragic

Excellent report Mike!
Many thanks to you and the Damasko's.


----------



## David Woo

*Thanks very much for the inside look, Mike!!*

These reports are a great deal of work, and much appreciated by all.
DW


----------



## Zidane

That was a great read. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

I greatly appreciate the report, thank you for the work that must have gone into this. I now treasure my 1/1000 even more!:gold


----------



## sntangerbg

Thnk you Mike for a great report. I have a Tutima, and was considering a new SS Rolex GMT II, but I think that I will switch my priorities and get a Damasko first. It is always nice to see a company that keeps their act together and their priorities straight. And I really feel that we as customers HAVE to support innovation, small companies' growth and enterpreneural enthusiasm. But what stunned me the most was the honesty and the straight answers. I feel great when I am giving my money to a company that is honest with me. I hate sugarcoated answers and shy away from sellers like this . Mr. Damasko really seems to be a great guy, and this coupled with the great reputation of his watches makes the prospects of this company very good. I personally will try to help their prospects with a purchase in the very near future.


----------



## Dave E

Wow, thanks for the report, Mike! So my 2 are from a family of only 1000? Cool! b-)


----------



## foversta

Thanks a lot Mike for this excellent report !


----------



## Schmiedel

Mike,

Thank you. Your reprt has causing me to rethink Damasko.

Jack


----------



## abraxas

*.*
Thank you very much Mike. Excellent report &#8230; and to us Damasko lovers a great opportunity to take in the whole set up.

On the one side it is wonderful to see such a fresh mind looking into the subject but on the other there is much sadness about the unavailability of movements.

Did you happen to see or say anything about the  bracelets?

john


----------



## Guest

abraxas said:


> *.*
> Thank you very much Mike. Excellent report &#8230; and to us Damasko lovers a great opportunity to take in the whole set up.
> 
> On the one side it is wonderful to see such a fresh mind looking into the subject but on the other there is much sadness about the unavailability of movements.
> 
> Did you happen to see or say anything about the  bracelets?
> 
> john


;-) 
WUS:
Seems like a reasonable plan to me, what about the bracelet then ? 
KD:
I am aware of the fact that a lot of customers bought a DC 56, 57 or 66 or a DA 36,37 knowing that a ice-hardened bracelet will be available in the future. And I have to admit that the current situation overrode (all) my plans. The major problem I now have to face is the procurement of movements, otherwise there will be no Damasko watch for a certain time period. So I decided to concentrate on core business which has an existential component
for DAMASKO watches.


----------



## cnmark

:-!Great Report, enjoyed reading, thanks a lot!:thanks


----------



## Crusader

Many thanks for a very interesting report! :-!


----------



## Denizen

thank you Mike for that interesting interview and photos. thanks also to Konrad for the frank answers and on the information regarding the history of the company and its operations.

since the ETA shortage of movements is probably going to get worse as 2010 approaches, i would think it would be a wise decision to look to sellita and other companies for alternative sources. 

i still wear my da36 much of the time each week and the two main reasons why is because of the case toughness and its excellent accuracy. if Konrad is reading this thread, despite the fact that he seems to be a little undermanned at the time (needing to hire another watchmaker), i would continue to urge him to continue his practice of regulating the movement as well as his other quality checks.

it's a very competitive market for the small watch producers. as long as Damasko continues to make a quality product along with techinical innovation, they will do well and garner much respect.


----------



## Guest

Denizen said:


> thank you Mike for that interesting interview and photos. thanks also to Konrad for the frank answers and on the information regarding the history of the company and its operations.
> 
> since the ETA shortage of movements is probably going to get worse as 2010 approaches, i would think it would be a wise decision to look to sellita and other companies for alternative sources.
> 
> i still wear my da36 much of the time each week and the two main reasons why is because of the case toughness and its excellent accuracy. if Konrad is reading this thread, despite the fact that he seems to be a little undermanned at the time (needing to hire another watchmaker), i would continue to urge him to continue his practice of regulating the movement as well as his other quality checks.
> 
> it's a very competitive market for the small watch producers. as long as Damasko continues to make a quality product along with techinical innovation, they will do well and garner much respect.


That´s quite the best summary of my report :-! 
I love my DAMASKOs too.


----------



## thodgins

Hopefully one of those movement manufacturers like Sellita or Technotime will come up with their own automatic chronograph movements. Right now the choices are the Valjoux 7750/7753, an ETA 2892/2824 with the DD chronograph module or one of the in-house chronograph movements like the El Primero. Put an El Primero movement in there and it'll be a real wallet burner.:-d:-d Although the El Primero would look great because of the 3,6,9 subdial layout.


----------



## bleddrewsoe

stuffler said:


> That´s quite the best summary of my report :-!
> I love my DAMASKOs too.


Great job on this report Mike:-!

Some questions/comments:


I really want a Damasko even more now and a DA36 will likely be one of my next aquisitions
Is it me or was the bracelet question not really answered?
Is the Oil Free Escapement and/or Daminox process already in some models or is there an expected release date in the future?


----------



## g-banger

awesome report mate:-!

Enjoyed reading that... sounds like a good bloke. Hope he gets more movements


----------



## Guest

g-banger said:


> awesome report mate:-!
> 
> Enjoyed reading that... sounds like a good bloke. Hope he gets more movements


Well, it's all about this one and only crucial point.


----------



## frankier

*Some thoughts - Re: The Damasko report*

Thank you very much for preparing this report, in spite of the challenges posed by your computer crash (this reminds me that I should back up more often). 


Let's get the ranting out of the way first. 

I am disappointed for the bracelet. If I hear it right, we may never see one. 

I do understand the challenges that Mr. Damasko is facing and that they have to prioritize their activities given the constraints. I am not sure, however, how the lack of movements availability takes time away from working on the bracelet. Maybe I am missing something. 

Also, this could be a good source of revenue and profit for Damasko. Let's see &#8230;.. 1,000 watches, assuming about 50% buy the bracelet &#8230;. There could be something there.


Now the positives:

Reading your report has increased my respect for Damasko, who is not inflating prices even if they could. I think that they could markup the price of their watches by additional 50% and people would still buy them. 

I am very honored that I was able to get a DC56 (0020) (thanks to Mike, again!), apparently one of 1000 watches out of Damasko. Now, that's a limited edition! ;-) 

They really need to find an alternative source of movements. I believe we discussed getting Seiko movements sometime back, and the main issue was cost. https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=58901 I am not sure how much more expensive than a 7750 a Seiko movement would be. I think Damasko would still sell all its production, unless the difference is really prohibitive. But I am sure that he must have gone through the cost analysis already. 

Thanks again and look forward to more (positive) news.


----------



## Guest

> I am not sure, however, how the lack of movements availability takes time away from working on the bracelet. Maybe I am missing something.


Well, Damasko - at the moment is a two men show - and even this is not right, it´s Konrad Damasko, his wife and Nadja (his daughter) trying to keep the business go. But in terms of technical expertise and looking for the right parts and - even more - partners it´s Konrad, Konrad and Konrad again. Konrad is in need of a 36h-day to manage all together: Metallbearbeitung, Feine Uhren, movements and parts. So simply spoken it was this (bracelet) or that (future of Damasko watches). The 14 employees he have are most of the time working in the field of fine mechanics not watches.

I know this does not excuse anything.....but I understand at least.


----------



## frankier

Thanks Mike. I got it. Well, let's keep our hopes up.

I am a strong supporter of Damasko and promote them whenever I can because they deserve it!



stuffler said:


> Well, Damasko - at the moment is a two men show - and even this is not right, it´s Konrad Damasko, his wife and Nadja (his daughter) trying to keep the business go. But in terms of technical expertise and looking for the right parts and - even more - partners it´s Konrad, Konrad and Konrad again. Konrad is in need of a 36h-day to manage all together: Metallbearbeitung, Feine Uhren, movements and parts. So simply spoken it was this (bracelet) or that (future of Damasko watches). The 14 employees he have are most of the time working in the field of fine mechanics not watches.
> 
> I know this does not excuse anything.....but I understand at least.


----------



## abraxas

stuffler said:


> ...........
> 
> I know this does not excuse anything.....but I understand at least.


Thanks for explaining, now we can understand too.










Essentially I am a one-watch man (even tho there are always other watches around the house) &#8230; have been into watches for about 40 years &#8230; have had most brands &#8230; and fortunate enough to be able to say I can have any watch I want within let's say within £3-4K. I've had this DC66 for about 6 months and prior to that a DC56 for about 18 months. In this period, a number of my desired grails have been on offer (and including a Zenith El-Primero HW with a military dial) but I cannot see me parting with it. It's just so perfect in its timekeeping, strong, and good looking too. I have said it in the past: "I cannot see me wearing any other watch" &#8230; unless it's a DC57, which I will most probably also be having, whenever the supply issues get resolved.

john


----------



## MAGIRUS

*abraxas wrote:*

*"I cannot see me wearing any other watch" &#8230; unless it's a DC57, which I will most probably also be having, whenever the supply issues get resolved." *

*You know where I am if you tire of the 57 John!;-) 
*


----------



## Malyel

Nice Report!

I don't understand why Damasko can't offer a temporary solution by making end links that would allow a Sinn bracelet to work. :think:

The Sinn U bracelet is so close to fitting that new end links are all that stand in the way. :-(


----------



## ripper

Thanks! That was superb!


----------



## Crusader

abraxas said:


> I've had this DC66 for about 6 months and prior to that a DC56 for about 18 months. In this period, a number of my desired grails have been on offer (and including a Zenith El-Primero HW with a military dial) but I cannot see me parting with it. It's just so perfect in its timekeeping, strong, and good looking too. I have said it in the past: "I cannot see me wearing any other watch" &#8230; unless it's a DC57, which I will most probably also be having, whenever the supply issues get resolved.


That's good to hear, John. 

Damasko seems to inspire a loyal following, and I count this as no mean achievement in a watch market characterized by fleeting designs. :-!


----------



## venturaguy

I stand in awe (and gratitude) of Konrad Damasko. EDM machining (which can "machine" curved or square holes) is not normally done for high volume production of "ordinary" parts... he could have hogged it out with a mill (or just machined a casting) like everybody else, but to get the exact right feature or perfect finish, he used EDM... wow! 

When I bought the DA36 I wasn't sure if I made the right decision. Now, thanks to your extremely well researched report, I know.

For movement production, I wonder given Damasko's engineering research and testing, and intellectual property rights, if they could form a joint venture between other firms in a similar predicament (thus raising the cash while assuring the JV of guaranteed sales)? Partners would be further motivated by the lubrication-free movement etc. which would put their products on the map.

Many Thanks,

Alex P
DA36.0101


----------



## abraxas

Crusader said:


> That's good to hear, John.
> 
> ................


I actually wanted a 57 when I sold the 56 but (unknown to me) Eddie was out of stock, so I got your 66 instead &#8230; to be honest, I didn't like it at first (the bezel and all that) but it slowly grew on me (as I knew it would :roll: ).

Some few weeks after I got the 66, Eddie had a couple of 37s &#8230; so I thought I'd try one just to see how I got on with the full lume before spending the extra money for the 57. The rest is history. The new owner of my old 37 is already nagging me for the 57 that I haven't even got yet.

&#8230; or throw caution to the wind and go for a 67. o|

As it happens, I prefer the narrower bezel grips of the Mk1 to the 'castle buttresses' of the new ones.

john


----------



## Crusader

venturaguy said:


> For movement production, I wonder given Damasko's engineering research and testing, and intellectual property rights, if they could form a joint venture between other firms in a similar predicament (thus raising the cash while assuring the JV of guaranteed sales)? Partners would be further motivated by the lubrication-free movement etc. which would put their products on the map.


I think they may still be reeling from their JV-with-Sinn-gone-bad experience. ;-)


----------



## Crusader

abraxas said:


> to be honest, I didn't like it at first (the bezel and all that) but it slowly grew on me (as I knew it would :roll: ).


Yepp, the Damasko charm at work ... :-d

While I don't necessarily miss the chronograph (the PRS-17C/12 bound to arrive today or tomorrow, replacing the 17C/60 is all the chronograph I need), I find myself missing the wonderful dark gray hue of the Damasko case. :think:


----------



## abraxas

Crusader said:


> .... I find myself missing the wonderful dark gray hue of the Damasko case. :think:


I am sure you mean 'light' gray hue ... it's actually lighter than standard bead blasted steel.

john


----------



## Crusader

abraxas said:


> I am sure you mean 'light' gray hue ... it's actually lighter than standard bead blasted steel.
> 
> john


I thought it was much darker ... but perhaps it's just that my eyes are worse than yours ...


----------



## Guest

Still wearing the DA 36 since I got this beauty about 5 weeks ago. Can you believe it: no wirst time for the DC 56 :-d


----------



## BONDS

guys,

I am looking at getting the DC57 as a graduation gift to myself and was wondering what the wait time on the watch is if i place an order now. Any idea?

Sagar


----------



## Guest

BONDS said:


> guys,
> 
> I am looking at getting the DC57 as a graduation gift to myself and was wondering what the wait time on the watch is if i place an order now. Any idea?
> 
> Sagar


6 month and more:-|


----------



## frankier

Once in a while they come up for sale here, on TZ, or TZ-UK.;-)

I would jump on it if I were looking for one of them as there should not be virtually any difference between a new one and a used one.

Good luck!



BONDS said:


> guys,
> I am looking at getting the DC57 as a graduation gift to myself and was wondering what the wait time on the watch is if i place an order now. Any idea?
> Sagar


----------



## abraxas

frankier said:


> Once in a while they come up for sale here, on TZ, or TZ-UK.;-)
> 
> I would jump on it if I were looking for one of them as there should not be virtually any difference between a new one and a used one.
> 
> Good luck!


No visible difference, just the time for service will be shorter.

john


----------



## BONDS

Thanks guys. I will keep a look out for it. I did put my name down on the list at Gnomonwatches.com


----------



## Guest

Free bumb for our new Damasko addicts !


----------



## Erik_H

stuffler said:


> Free bumb for our new Damasko addicts !


Thanks. A nice re-read while passing the fourth month since my DC56 order was confirmed by Damasko :-!. The received order form quotes minimum 6 months delivery time so there is still time for anticipation.

Erik_H


----------



## smith2006

Erik_H said:


> Thanks. A nice re-read while passing the fourth month since my DC56 order was confirmed by Damasko :-!. The received order form quotes minimum 6 months delivery time so there is still time for anticipation.
> 
> Erik_H


I just received my DA37 today. |>


----------



## Guest

Congrats, you´ll love it.


----------



## smith2006

stuffler said:


> Congrats, you´ll love it.


Yes, I love it alot. :thanks


----------



## Guest

bump

Got some newbies`inquiries lately re DAMASKO and instead of answering them individually I decided to re-activate an old report I wrote on a visit to the factory.

;-)


----------



## Usui

Thanks for the bump. What a cool story. Must save up money to get one of these someday


----------



## Guest

From my inbox:



> While digging through the German Watch forum I found your article on Damasko. Combined with the excellent photos, the article is one of the best pieces I've read. I've now decided to buy a damasko. Thanks-


Thanks for your compliments. You can´t go wrong with any Damasko. But the ordering process will need a lot of patience ;-)


----------



## narwhal

stuffler said:


> From my inbox:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While digging through the German Watch forum I found your article on Damasko. Combined with the excellent photos, the article is one of the best pieces I've read. I've now decided to buy a damasko. Thanks-
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your compliments. You can´t go wrong with any Damasko. But the ordering process will need a lot of patience ;-)
Click to expand...

Not surprising Mike, as much as you promote Damasko, they should pay you a commission  (or at least become sponsors here).


----------

